# Transitional Vertebrae



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Is this something that breeders are keeping an eye on?

http://www.vin.com/proceedings/Proceedings.plx?CID=WSAVA2004&PID=8889&O=Generic
http://www.videxgsd.com/lumbosacral_transitional_vertebrae.htm
http://www.grunfeldshepherds.com/articles/lanting/pdfs/TVS.pdf





> Quote: *Transitional lumbosacral vertebral anomaly in the dog: a radiographic study.*
> J Small Anim Pract. 1999 Apr;40(4):167-72.
> Morgan JP.
> Department of Surgical and Radiological Sciences, School of Veterinary Medicine, University of California, Davis 95616, USA.
> ...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes and it is something OFA notes when you send in your hip x-rays.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

It was noted on Dante's prelims, though not on his finals at 2. I assume 'cause it was noted on the prelim??


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Max has never been OFA'ed, and I have never heard it discussed on the boards where I frequent -- glad to know that it's noted!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Was poking around OFA and came across this:


> Quote:My OFA report says "Transitional Vertebrae" below the phenotypic hip evaluation. What does this mean?
> Transitional vertebra is an incidental radiographic finding noted during the evaluation process. Transitional vertebrae are a congenital malformation of the spine that occurs at the junctions of major divisions of the spine. Transitional vertebrae take on anatomic characteristics of both divisions of the spine it occurs between. The most common type of transitional vertebrae reported by the OFA is in the lumbar-sacral area where the last lumbar vertebral body takes on anatomic characteristics of the sacrum. Transitional vertebrae are usually not associated with clinical signs and the dog can be used in a breeding program. The OFA recommends breeding the dog to a dog with a clear family history for transitional vertebrae.


http://www.offa.org/faq.html#13


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Barb!

Interesting that line: _Transitional vertebrae are usually not associated with clinical signs and the dog can be used in a breeding program._

The research that I was looking at would show otherwise.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd be interested in seeing an x-ray of what this looks like.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The videx link up there (2nd one) has an xray if you scroll down far enough. I have trouble reading xrays though.


----------



## Chrissy29803 (May 6, 2014)

I need help. I can only find a few articles on this site about fused Vertebrae. Nicki is 6 yo and she started limping this past winter. We have some land and she loves chasing deer, squirrels, etc. I took her to the vet and he slept her and her last 2 vertebra 7&8 are fused. I am a nurse and her vertebrae definitely fuse, but her hips appear to be in great shape. He gave us some pain meds to give her when she exhibits a lot of pain. I only give them when she is obviously in too much pain. My heart is breaking. All of my previous GSD's were healthy as far as bones go. One case of bloat was because I left him with my mother. Long story, accidental neglect he did not make it-7yo. Never left another dog.


----------

